

Submit to HN - "Please try again." - ? - metachris

Hey everybody!<p>I try to submit an article to HN, and keep getting the message "Please try again.".<p>Does this mean the limit exceeded somewhere? To many requests? Am I not allowed to submit links?<p>Would be nice to have that clarified -- interestingly I can post a link to self.HN, and I see that other people are able to submit links right now.<p>Thanks for the info!
======
jacquesm
here is the relevant bit of code, the line with retry* is what outputs the
message, the conditions are above it:

    
    
      (def process-story (user url title showtext text ip)
        (aif (and (~blank url) (live-story-w/url url))
           (do (vote-for user it)
               (item-url it!id))
           (if (no user)
                (flink [submit-login-warning url title showtext text])
               (no (and (or (blank url) (valid-url url))
                        (~blank title)))
                (flink [submit-page user url title showtext text retry*])
               (len> title title-limit*)
                (flink [submit-page user url title showtext text toolong*])
               (and (blank url) (blank text))
                (flink [submit-page user url title showtext text bothblank*])
               (let site (sitename url)
                 (or (big-spamsites* site) (recent-spam site)))
                (flink [msgpage user spammage*])
               (oversubmitting user ip 'story url)
                (flink [msgpage user toofast*])
               (let s (create-story url (process-title title) text user ip)
                 (story-ban-test user s ip url)
                 (when (ignored user) (kill s 'ignored))
                 (submit-item user s)
                 (maybe-ban-ip s)
                 "newest"))))

~~~
metachris
thanks a lot! i'm stupid :P

